# Mandisa - how could you do this to me?



## altered states (Mar 2, 2006)

From the American Idol official website:

"My battle with weight has been the biggest struggle of my life. But I am overcoming day by day and will be victorious."

http://www.idolonfox.com/contestants/mandisa/

What happened to representing for the big girls? Oh well. At least they stopped showing her exclusively from the boobs-up in the photo gallery, or standing behind some skinny blonde redneck. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm completely in lust with this girl. She's got one of the top three voices on the show, she's beautiful, wears great clothes, and, oh yeah, has the body of an African fertility goddess. Even Simon, a gay lipophobe, had to admit she's amazing. I know elsewhere on this board I promised to convert her to Satanism, but I've changed my mind - if she gives me 20 minutes, I'll devote MY life to Jesus!


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 2, 2006)

damn if i had the time with that girl damn she would be mine. she is a rare type of ssbbw.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 3, 2006)

I like to look on the upside: She's had an easy life.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 3, 2006)

I loved it when Paula said, "Mandisa you have such a pretty face!" I about died right there! I started yelling at the TV and Mrs. Hopped-up Abdul. I mean cmon. Paula, on the other hand, doesn't have much of a pretty face left, as she has let a plastic surgeon mess with it time and again. 

The cream will always rise to the top...and Mandisa will make it to the end!


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't watch American Idol, but I checked out the link. Mandisa is a very beautiful woman. Hope she does make it to the end.


----------



## altered states (Mar 4, 2006)

Celestial Ceece said:


> I loved it when Paula said, "Mandisa you have such a pretty face!" I about died right there! I started yelling at the TV and Mrs. Hopped-up Abdul. I mean cmon. Paula, on the other hand, doesn't have much of a pretty face left, as she has let a plastic surgeon mess with it time and again.



Can anyone tell me why Paula Abdul is judging a SINGING contest? I recall her baffling career from the 80s and she couldn't sing worth a damn. 

And Randy Jackson should stop with the 1997-era hip hop lingo and fake gang signs. Is he auditioning to produce Will Smith's next gangsta rap album? 

Simon's "bigger stage" comment about Mandisa was beneath him (in cleverness, if not taste), but at least he was honest enough to later admit she's the best performer of the group and apologize. Maybe some secret agents from NAAFA sent AI some grainy photos of Simon and Clay enjoying a jacuzzi together.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 9, 2006)

shes got my girl vote, thats for damn sure... shes the only good girl this year! and shes beautiful as hell!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 9, 2006)

I saw it for the first time the other night. This woman is indeed goddess material. Gorgeous, gracious, talented, POISED, and they showed a long shot of her hip/thigh that sent my white girl ass-envy into the red.

If someone will alert us prior to our next opportunity to vote for her, I'm in. ('Long as I don't have to actually watch the show.)


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 10, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I saw it for the first time the other night. This woman is indeed goddess material. Gorgeous, gracious, talented, POISED, and they showed a long shot of her hip/thigh that sent my white girl ass-envy into the red.
> 
> If someone will alert us prior to our next opportunity to vote for her, I'm in. ('Long as I don't have to actually watch the show.)


you have to at least watch the last 20min of the show to get the calling numbers for the contestants.


----------



## altered states (Mar 11, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> you have to at least watch the last 20min of the show to get the calling numbers for the contestants.



It's no accident Mandisa's usually last or next to last, along with the skinny hillbilly blonde chick who can't sing (who's also kind of cute, in a dopey little sister kind of way). They seem to be the most popular, and keep everyone tuning in for the other generics/no talents. Perhaps things will change now that they're down to the last 12. She had on a sort of hippie shawl blouse thing and a pair of painted-on jeans the other night that made me swoon. Even the GF is really into her fashion sense. All pear-shaped girls should dress like her.

And yes, as a 34 year old straight man I'm ashamed to be so into this show, but I've decided to just embrace it. Sopranos starts again sunday and I'll reaffirm my masculinity that way.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 11, 2006)

> And yes, as a 34 year old straight man I'm ashamed to be so into this show, but I've decided to just embrace it.



Nothing wrong with embracing the IDOL love. Granted i'm only 23... but i listen to some pretty hard metal music... and i still love this show. I guess its the singer in me that wishes it was me on that stage. Maybe next year, eh? LOL!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Mar 11, 2006)

I love Idol and hope Mandisa wins. She is definitely the most talented and it would be awesome to have "one of us" (big chicks) up there.

I think Ace is the hottest thing I've seen in years. His voice isn't that great but so what? He could sing the ABC's and I'd be happy.

I also think Taylor is a hoot.

p.s. I'm trying to find a way to get tres huevos (great name!lol) 20 minutes with Mandisa so he gives his life to Jesus and spends the rest of it preaching lol!! Would a phone call work?


----------



## americandookie (Mar 11, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> I love Idol and hope Mandisa wins. She is definitely the most talented and it would be awesome to have "one of us" (big chicks) up there.
> 
> I think Ace is the hottest thing I've seen in years. His voice isn't that great but so what? He could sing the ABC's and I'd be happy.
> 
> ...



Yes, Mandisa is extremely talented, and i love Taylor too... but Chris just does something for me... something real good! LOL! Ace just doesnt do it for me. I hope its Chris and Mandisa to the end though.


----------



## FEast (Mar 11, 2006)

*Mandisa* has the best voice and is the best performer. She can really belt it out, and this week she was fantastic. Who'd've thunk she could put her own spin on a Whitney fave and have it work in her favor? IMO, she's the best of the lot, and while the weight is against her in this size-obsessed society, if Ruben could win, surely she can breeze right through.

She also looks fantastic. I'd love to know where she finds jeans to fit those fabulous thunder thighs that must have FAs swooning everywhere. I actually managed to get right through this time, and voted ten times for her before getting a busy signal.

There's already a *Mandisa Hundley* website, and many references to her on the 'Net. I managed to snag a photo of her (see below) that was different from the stunner taken by AI that you see all over the place. I've yet to find a full-length shot of her, which doesn't surprise me, given her weight. Ain't it odd that I can find full-length pix of all the other contestants, 'though? Nah, it's no great shock.

Not only is *Mandisa* a beauty, she has class and poise. The quiet way she got snotty Simon to apologize and probably feel like crawling under a rock was classic, and I'll never forget it. Let's face it, living well truly _is_ the best revenge, and her forgiving him before he managed to blurt out an apology made _him_ look the fool, not her. She managed to turn the tables on him, which is something that comes up on this forum often.

Bo, I'll try to remember to e-mail you when it's time to vote next Tuesday. If I'm not too busy, I'll also post the number to vote for *Mandisa* here. Let's make up for the whole Frenchie debacle and get a little revenge. Mandisa, MANDISA, *MANDISA!!!  *Hoot, hoot, hoot! Hot, hot, _*hot!*_~Bountifully, Foosh 

View attachment mandisa.jpg


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 11, 2006)

but there is a unfair standard in hollywood about weight. men can be big but women cant which is fu*ked up.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 12, 2006)

Too true! Too True!


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 12, 2006)

when ruben was on AI there was no mention of his weight AT ALL.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 12, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> when ruben was on AI there was no mention of his weight AT ALL.



There was, a little... but not the the extent that the girls get. Ruben was constantly in the media after IDOL... not about his career, but about his wight loss struggle. (oops... didnt mean to say career, coz does he really have one? lol)


----------



## NYSquashee (Mar 12, 2006)

It's a real shame. but it all comes down to what she feels sexy at. If she feels she needs to lose the weight, then more power to her.

Just sad to see such a beautiful girl lack that "I'm big and beautiful" quality.


----------



## altered states (Mar 13, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> p.s. I'm trying to find a way to get tres huevos (great name!lol) 20 minutes with Mandisa so he gives his life to Jesus and spends the rest of it preaching lol!! Would a phone call work?



Thanks - any effort on my behalf would be appreciated. A phone call wasn't quite what I had in mind, but if she'd do some heavy breathing I'd give up at least a few weekends here and there to Jesus.


----------



## altered states (Mar 13, 2006)

Has anyone noticed that 5 of the 7 Feb 21 Mandisa pics on the official AI site are the same, and all are from the decolletage-up? Why does Fox do things like that to me? Is it all those nasty things I said about Sean Hannity?


----------



## americandookie (Mar 13, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Has anyone noticed that 5 of the 7 Feb 21 Mandisa pics on the official AI site are the same, and all are from the decolletage-up? Why does Fox do things like that to me? Is it all those nasty things I said about Sean Hannity?



Yea.. they can be douchebags sometimes! I absolutly love this pic of her... damn i wish i had legs like that. Then again, i wish i had legs, period. I aint got nothing! LOL! Shes so gorgeous! *so jealous*


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 15, 2006)

she is safe again. and the audience seems to like her.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 15, 2006)

Mandisa is a diamond in the ruff. She is wonderful and has a spectacular voice. I love her fashion sense also she dresses really nice but I thought it was a little too much when she was wearing that Black dress Monday night and wore those high heeled shoes that girl knew those shoes were going to hurt her feet when she left her hotel room. But she is wonderful and has a great personality. But I'm shocked Simon is so fond of her he has not said one bad thing about her yet in th beginning I was voting for Paris Bennett because she is the Grandaughter of Ann Nesby and I think that is why she is staying in the Competition and her Voice is really strong I really admire her tenacity. Randy on Monday night was just saying bad things for everyone on Monday except for some people. But Mandisa is going to be the Next America Idol because we need a Big Boned Woman for an Idol we have all these other women who are small and petite but no Black Woman who is Large have won for American Idol. 

Mandisa is going to Rise to the Top


----------



## altered states (Mar 16, 2006)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> I love her fashion sense also she dresses really nice but I thought it was a little too much when she was wearing that Black dress Monday night and wore those high heeled shoes that girl knew those shoes were going to hurt her feet when she left her hotel room.



Like all great artists, she is willing to suffer for her work.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Mar 18, 2006)

I hope she wins and stays fat and happy and doesn't decide to whine about how her weight has been her nemesis...
I did hear about Simon saying on Howard Stern that he thought Chris, Taylor, and Kellie would be the last 3.
Simon is seldom wrong...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 18, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> when ruben was on AI there was no mention of his weight AT ALL.



Yeah, but as soon as he got his record deal, they got him into an exercise and diet program. Not sure how well it worked, as I haven't seem hinm lately, but I am worried that if Mandisa wins, that they will try to do this to her.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 19, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> I hope she wins and stays fat and happy and doesn't decide to whine about how her weight has been her nemesis...




So, do it!


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 19, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> So, do it!


i hope she wins and never change.


----------

